#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Looping picture show within a slide

## Smally

Hello, I'm trying to create a picture slide show within a slide.

I'd like it so when I go onto a slide, I'd have 15 pictures that are changing by fading in to each other, and will loop until I click to go onto the next slide

Is this possible?

----------

